# DIY Smoker #2...



## dernektambura (Nov 4, 2020)

Over the weekend I've build my second smoker... this time totaly different concept tha first one... used heating element from old and broken heating fan... made wood chips basket out of chicken wire and some pluming Ts, Ls and nipples... it takes less than 10 seconds to start chips, turn the fire starter off and its good for about 2 to 2 and a half hours... Now, this is true cold smoke generator... it doesn't generate any substantial heat... strictly used to cold smoke before drying and curing meat and sausages... Some may say it look like chit and I second that but trust me, it works like a charm...lol...  Now, I need to put new smoke gen to test... I can see wife going off the deep end when I show up on friday with whole pork ham + 3 lb of bison fat... she'll be like: Bosnian, WTF?!... You just did 10 lbs "Hurka" sausages last week... lol... I am confident, 35 yrs of happy marriage will help me ride the storm like a champ...lol...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 4, 2020)

Nice concept
But chicken wire?
Ain that galvanized?


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 4, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Nice concept
> But chicken wire?
> Ain that galvanized?


Dunno... is it..? like, its about 1/4 a pound of wire... what can happen... I'm not gonna grow pair of tits by burning wood pellets in it...lol... Right?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 4, 2020)

Galvanized can leach toxins when heated.

GL.


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 4, 2020)

Does it grow tits?... or am I suddenly gonna get cholesterol ... what is it? should I worry about... it's 10 second on and off...


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 4, 2020)

The zinc from galvanized metal is extremely dangerous when heated. Will leach into food as well as toxic to smell. Called metal fume fever. I wouldn't use it.


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 4, 2020)

so let me see... I turn on fire starter for 10 second to lite up wood pellets and turn it off... now wood pellets are burning and smoldering @... like what temp...?  No flames just smoldering burn... what is the smoldering wood temp... 200F...350F... not even 250F....c'mon guys... you need to know chemistry properties of metals before you say nay....
.Zinc melting point is over 780F...about 419 Celsius... I ain't smoking brontosaurus ham...lol...


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 4, 2020)

dernektambura said:


> so let me see... I turn on fire starter for 10 second to lite up wood pellets and turn it off... now wood pellets are burning and smoldering @... like what temp...?  No flames just smoldering burn... what is the smoldering wood temp... 200F...350F... c'mon guys... you need to know chemistry properties of metals before you say nay....
> .Zinc melting point is over 780F...about 419 Celsius... I ain't smoking brontosaurus ham...lol...


Cool good luck


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 4, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Cool good luck


dude... you're putting in your sausages amount of chemical cure (1 or #2) in one shot more than I will ever get from zinc mixed with smoke out @ 250 F...


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 4, 2020)

dernektambura said:


> dude... you're putting in your sausages amount of chemical cure (1 or #2) in one shot more than I will ever get from zinc mixed with smoke out @ 250 F...


Gotcha. Cure is bad. Galvanized metal is good. Thanks for the lesson. I'm not knocking your contraption btw. You asked a question. I gave an answer. With my answer you can do with it what you will.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 4, 2020)

I like the concept of the tray.
I know the screen as hardware cloth, not chicken wire.  It is flash plated in zinc so it gets a nice shiny coating.  (True hot dip galvanize has a crusty pasty exterior.)  Flash galvanize will burn off faster at a much lower temp than hot dip.
Personally, I wouldn't use galvanized hardware cloth until flamed off with a rosebud.
Stainless steel perforated sheet is the best choice. 

Side note.  I cannot find Tuborg Gold around here.  Used to enjoy as a treat


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Nov 5, 2020)

I agree with the other posters, fume fever is real.  
However, I think your smoke generator is awesome. Great idea!  The ever tinkerer that I am, I'd then add a temp probe to automatically cycle the heat on and off as required.  Overkill? yeah.


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 5, 2020)

alright, I guess if I'm told by at least 3 people that I'm wrong then I must be wrong and I need to rethink... BTW, material used is called 1/4" wire fencing mesh... Now question is, can I get zinc coating off of the wire mesh by burning it off at high temp or dipping it in vinegar for prolonged time before using as smoke gen...


----------



## Murray (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## dernektambura (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks Murray... I'll order it... I just hate to make new basket with compartments... it took me 2 hrs to make it...


----------



## Murray (Nov 5, 2020)

dernektambura said:


> Thanks Murray... I'll order it... I just hate to make new basket with compartments... it took me 2 hrs to make it...


I’ll bet the second one you make won’t take 2 hours, the engineering has already been done. If it’s one thing I’ve learnt the forum members are quick to point out unsafe methods which is a good thing IMHO.  With stainless steel I would think you will end up with a longer lasting basket and a much better conductor and a  safer product.


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks to all of you for good inputs and advises...


----------



## archeryrob (Nov 5, 2020)

Ingenious idea. Now if you could make a sensor to auto turn it on and off.

Also, the shallow 1/2" round boxes are also Galvanized coated. The deep box you have is cast aluminium though and safe to use. Maybe get two more of them too.


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 5, 2020)

Two shallow, half inch boxes are separated from burning basket by ceramic compartments in between by about 2.5 inches... there is no direct contact heat... seems as good idea build with wrong parts..

I am not sure what kind of sensor would regulate this contraption but I could control heating element On and off by installing set of timers to turn it on for 15 sec and keep it off for any amount of time...


----------

